# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زواج بالسر !!!!!!!!!!!!

## ام حمده 77

رحت اخذ بنتي من بيت عمها , وحصلت حرمت حميي كاشخة ولابسه ما شاء الله عليها بس حسيتها زعلانة ودموعها في عينها , 

قلتها شو فيك انت تعبانة (من باب الفضول ) اذا تعبانة ما لازم تروحي العرس 

فقالت لي لازم أروح العرس خاطري أشوف البنت اللي اختارها زوجي !!!!!!!!!!!

الصراحة انصدمت بردها مستحيل اتخيل حميي يتزوج على هذه الانسانة , 
الكل يحبها ومحترمة وخلوقة وقمة الجمال والاناقة والكل يعرف انه يحبها .

حاولت وحاولت وحاولت اهديها وامنعها من الروحة للعرس لأنها بتتضايك أكثر وأكثر 
والعرس في منطقة ثانية والوقت متأخر , وبتستوي لها مشاكل مع أهل العروس
ومع زوجها بس بعد ما قدرت امنعها .

وكانت الساعة تقريبا 11 وربع مساء , قلتها خلاص بروح معاك بس ماراح ادخل معاك تجنب للمشاكل , وركبنا السيارة وأنا أقنعها انه تخليه يولي مرده لزوجته الأولى وقلتها بخير حماتي بالسالفة .

قالتي انا اعرف بموضوع خطوبته من شهريين لكن عمري ما فكرت اخبر أهله أو أهلي 
كنت أتمنى اني انهي الموضوع ولكن طول الفترة ما عارفه أتصرف ولا قدرت أواجه بالموضوع 

ولا بين لي انه ناوي يتزوج واليوم يعتبر هو مسافر مثل ما قالي !!!!!!!!
( طبعا هو مشغول بالعرس )

وصلنا القاعة ودخلنا فيها بس في هذا الوقت انا اللي دموعي نزلت تخيلت زوجي مكانه شو بيكون حالي 

وما شاء الله على المعرس حميي يالس في الكوشة وماسك يد عروسته وفرحان !!!!!!!!!

( بس والله حرمته الأولى أحلى منها بوايد )

المهم وقفت عند باب القاعة وما عارفه شو ناوية تسويه حرمت حمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهم دخلت حرمة حمي بكل ثقة القاعة وشوي شوي توصل للكوشة طبعا المعرس ما منتبه باي حد مشغول بالسوالف مع عروسته وركبت الكوشة حرمة حميي ومدت يدها للعروس وسلمت عليها ومدت يدها للمعرس اللي هو زوجها

قسم بالله لو شفتو حاله وويهه كنه حد صب عليه ماي بارد 

ونزلت حرمت حميي من الكوشة طبعا محد يعرفها من المعازيم لان العروس من منطقة ثانية ولين ما وصلت زوجة حميي باب القاعة ما شال عينه عنها .

المهم ركبنا السيارة ودموعها تنزل بدون اي كلام ويوم قريب بنوصل البيت 

طرش لها المعرس مسج كاتب فيه 

( سامحيني يا أم سعود )

وردت عليه بمسج كتبت فيه 

( لازم بسامحك يالغالي لأنك ما راح تشوفني مرة ثانية , و ابغي أكون ذكرى طيبة في حياتك وأولادك الثلاثة يباركوا لك بالعرس )

المهم قلتها لاتكتبي اي مسج انت متضايقة فكري عدل وان شاء الله نتحل مشكلنك 
المهم قالت لي راح اتم ببيتي واربي عيالي واعلمه الحب من اول ويديد وانا وراه وراه 


و الصبح ياها البيت يسلم على أساس انه مسافر بس ما فتحت له باب الغرفة 

واللي عرفته من زوجي لغا الحجز وماراح يسافر بيتم في دبي ثلاث ايام وبيرجع .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## موانئ السحر

هم يضحك وهم يبكي 

الله يكون في عونها 
وزين ان الله قذف في قلبها الصبر وحبها لزوجها ..والا كانت بتكون ردة الفعل غير .. غير

----------


## اخت بوحميد

والله سلامى عليه اسميهااااااااااااا حرمه وبنت الريال

والله لوكنت بمكاانه بسوى نفس الحركه

وماعليه منه خلي يعرف قيمتهااا عقب

----------


## أم فلونه

الله يعينها والله 

ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 

بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 

الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها

----------


## mousy

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربـــــــــــــــي

اســـمحيلي ماآآآ أعــــرف شقووووول مصـــدووووووووووووووووووومة

----------


## +حلوه موت+

يالله احس الموقف صعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب



ماشاء الله عليهاااا


ياربي لا اييب هالموقف احس بموت ع طول 


ربي يوفقها

----------


## القلبـ...

الله يعينها يارب .. 

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## +نور حياتي+

والله انها تعور القلب 

موقف في قمة الصعوبه 

الله يعينها يارب ويكتب لها الخير

----------


## فتاة البحر

أأأأأأأأخ  :Frown: 

يا قواة عينهم الريايييل !!!


وحدة عاقلة ومب يااهل راعية ضرايب =) , تمسكت بالصبر 

مادري كيييييييييف !!!

ماشاء الله عليها !!

----------


## حزون الدهماني

*[SIZE="5"]صددددددددددددددمه صراحه..

و الله ان اقرا و اقول هذا مقلب و اشوف الردود و انصدم و اكمل الســـــــــآلفه..

الله يكون بعونها حرمه حكيمه و رزينه بس ليش تزوج عليهاااااااااا!!!!!!

النصيب محد يقدر يوقف بويهه..[/SIZE]*


 :Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:

----------


## مراااام

ماااتحمل اشوف هااالمنظر

----------


## شيخة الحلوات،

حرمة و النعم فيها ..
بس لو كنت مكانها ما اعتقد اني كنت بسوي شراتها ..
و الله لا اييب لي هاليوم ..

----------


## مرود كحالي

الله المستعان

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

:Frown: 
اللــــــــه يعينهاااا و يصبرهاااا ..

الصراحه .. ماشاءالله عليهاااا ماسكه اعصاااااابه و ماتهورت ..

----------


## h99990

اه ه ه ه 
 :Frown: 
قلبي عورني
الله يصبرها ...

----------


## بنت القمر.

الله يهدي زوجها 


والله يصبرها 

حرمة والنعم فيها وسوا فيها جي

----------


## ام مهوووره

الله يعينها حليلها

----------


## حزون الدهماني

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

يارحمتك يارب ... احس مشاعري تبلدت وقف شعر جسمي !! 

والله ثم والله لو انا مكانها ما حضر عرسه ولا اسلم عليه ! هالي ناقص ادري بكل تفاصيل خطبته وزواجه واروح اسلم عليه ! صدمــــــــــــة !

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

انا بتيلي سكته لو جي سويت

بس ما شاء الله عليها عاقلة

----------


## قلوب العذارى

كيف سوا جي مع حرمه تسوى الكل
والله انها ما تستاهله

----------


## أسرار المحيط

صدمه

صدق انها انسانه فاهمه وصبورة
\الله يقويها يارب

----------


## جواري اليم

الله يعينها موقف صعب واااايد عليها ... و طبعا نهاية القصة هو مستانس و يالحرمة اليديدة.. وهي و يا العيال و التربية ..*الله المستعان*

----------


## ذعذاع

الله يربط ع قلبهااا

----------


## ام تووودي

والله ماااااااااااااااادري شو اقولج الصراااااااااااااااحة

بس اذا انا مكانها بتيلي جللللطة في الاعصاب والمخيخ والاثني عشر <<<من زود الصدددددمة

----------


## ديــايــه

الله يعينها ويصبرها على ما ابتلاها فيه ...

الله يهديه يوم كان يبا يعرس مب يسوي جي بالدس والخش ..

خله على قد كلمته ويسوي ها الشي جدام الله وخلقه ..

الله يكون في عونها ..

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

..

حبيبتي والله ما تستاهل =( .. الله يعينها 

..

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

واااااااي بصيح والله كسرت خاطري  :Frown: 

الله يعينها إن شاءالله

----------


## cute uae

> كيف سوا جي مع حرمه تسوى الكل
> والله انها ما تستاهله





> الله يعينها موقف صعب واااايد عليها ... و طبعا نهاية القصة هو مستانس و يالحرمة اليديدة.. وهي و يا العيال و التربية ..*الله المستعان*


والله كسرت خاطري

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا حبيبتي
الموقف صعب جداً .. والصعوبة فيه إنه ما خبرها او عطاها فكرة في نيته للزواج

الصدمة بالنسبة للزوج .. تفاجأ بحضورها وانذهل 
طرش لها مسج يستسمح منها ...

وثاني اليوم يأ يسلم عليها
فوق كل هذا لغى سفرته ...

ما نعرف الياي شو بيكون ...

الله يعينها ويصبرها ... 
انسانه عاقله وحكيمه .. وما تهورت 
وهذا نادر ما نحصله في هالزمن ..
بلغيها سلامي .. والله يحفظها

----------


## honest

هو الخسران ! واحد عنده حرمة ذهب مثل هذه ماشاء الله عليها و يروح يعرس عليها!

هو ياب ويع الراس لنفسه 

الله يصبرها و يشغلها بنفسها و عيالها و يوفجها يارب

----------


## حصوووه

جتلتييييييييييييييييييييييييييني

----------


## فطوم84

بصراحه الموقف وااايد صعب ما اعرف شو اقول مصدووومه ويتني الصيحه  :Frown:

----------


## ام ثلاثة بس

آآآآآآآآآآه والله عورتلي قلبي ودواه هاذا انها ماتم عنده
وشوووكان السبب 

الرياايلل يبون حرمة مفصله يالكامل
بس عافانا الله مايشوفون عمارهم؟؟؟

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

اوقات كثيرة يصبح الانسان غير قادر على التعبير
وانا هنا بدون تعليق
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ربي يلهمها الصبر

----------


## وردة الهناء

الله يعينها ياارب

----------


## نملة جامعية

ما شاء الله عليها

وربي من اسلوبها حرمه

مرده لها بيندم

----------


## عرووب 77

ربي يعينها ويلهمها صبر ايوب 
ان شااء الله يرجع لها واحسن من قبل 
قطعت قلبي

----------


## الرحيق

ما شاء الله عليها من حرمة

صج عاقلة وفاهمة الدنيا صح ..

صدقيني بتصرفها زرعت بنفسه الندم ويمكن تحسف بينه وبين نفسه على الي سواه ...

الله يسخره لها ويرزقها بالي تتمناه

----------


## shjooonuae

ما شاااء الله عليهاااا 
إن الله معها فلا تيأس ولتكن صابره 
كما كانت في مواجهته في ليلة زواجه 
إن الله لن يضيع صبرها وأجرها ... 
كما قلتي انها جميله ولكنه تزوج  
اذا في خلل ومشكلة اخرى جعلته يتزوج ,, 
ولابد منها ان تعرف هذا الخلل وتبدأ في معالجته  
والله يرد لها زوجها مردا جميلا ~~ 


وتقبلي مروري ,,~

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

الله يصبرهااااا 


موقف يعور القلب ..

----------


## Dubai Dream

ماشاء الله عليها عاااااااقلة ... 

ربي يوفقها في حياتها.. 
ما اتخيل يصيرلي هالموقف آآخ ما اعرف شو بسوي بس ما أظن نفسها هادية ماشاء الله .. 

وربي يسعدنا مع ازواجنا

----------


## اللآلئ

ما يستحي !!
قهرنــــــــي

----------


## أبحث عن ذاتي

الله يصبرها .. ما شاء الله عليها حرمه عاقلة .. الله يوفقها ويبعد عنها الهم والحزن ..

----------


## نسايم_بوظبي

الله يكون بعونها ... بس صدق ما شاء الله عليها وعلى تصرفها بحكمه .. هالشي هو اللي بيخليه يفكر ألف مرة كيف بيروم يخسرها .. بس لو سوت له حشرة خربت عرسه يمكن هالشي يكرهه فيها .. 
الله يهديه ويرد لزوجته الاوليه .. ما اادري هالبنات كيف ياخذن وااحد متزوج ويهدمون بيوت عامرة .. انا لو اتم طوول عمري في بيت هليه .. ما خذت واحد معرس من حرمته و عياله ..

----------


## *أم شهد*

تحياتي لمره حميج ،،، مره والنعم فيها بنت اصول ومره عاجل ،،،

مرده يرجع لها ،،، لانها ذهب وجوهره نادره 

طمنينا عليها اختي ،،،

----------


## اذكروا الله

مشالله خلوقة مب من النوعية اللي تسوي مشاكل

سلمت عليه وتمنتله حياه سعيدة وكأنه تودع حياتها معاه لأنه اختار يتزوج ويبدأ حياة يديدة مع الثانية 

اكيد وايد متلوم

----------


## Hno0odah

ربي يصبرها على ما بلاها 
بس تبين الصدق كبرت في عيني لو اني ما اعرفها 
يا قوات قلبها والله 
وربي يخليها لأعيالها 
وربي يجزيها خير إنشاء الله 

وريلها الله يهنيه 

ما نقدر انقول شيء غير هذا حقه ومحد له حق يعترض 

لاحول ولاقوة الى بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

الله يصبرها  :Frown:

----------


## LouisVuitton

قلبي عورني عليها ... الله يصبرها ... خلها تأدبه الحين الي ما يستحي .. قولها بعرس بس ليش الجذب خاين

----------


## h2h

وااااااااااااااااااااااايه صعبه والله انها صعبه الحركه

حليلها والله 

بس صج طلعت حرمه .. خلته يتندم بتصرفها العاقل

وصدقيني ربي بيوفقها وبيقرب لها ريلها اكثر واكثر بتصرفها

ماشاءالله علييها وربي يوفقها

بس حرااااااااام صج قلبي يعورني

----------


## احساس ومشاعر

ياقلبها والله اني جلست اصيح

ااااااه بس الله يسخر لنا ازواجنا يارب

----------


## روعة غلاك

ما شالله عليها 
الله يقويها ويصبرها ويعوضها فعيالها ويردلها ريلها

----------


## رحباويه

ماشاء الله عليها قويه انا حسيت بدمع عيني 

صدممممممممممه

الله يصبرها يارب 

بس ليكون هالقصه من عالم خيالج

----------


## ام فطامي*

اللله يكملها بعقلها ويسعدها بحياتها

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_الله يصبرهاا

الصراحه الزواج حله الله

لكن الكذب والخداع هذا الشي الى يقهر_

----------


## hind25

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله كثرت هالسوالف احينه كل يوم نسمع ان الريل تزوج على حرمته ودوم يحطون اللوم عالحرمه انها مقصره او موب مرتاح وياها او او الاف الاعذار اللى يبررون فيها للريال فعلته تونى طرحت موضوع مشابه وكانت ردود البنات متناقضه بين مؤيد ان الله حلل الزواج مثنى وثلاث واربع ومنهم معارض واستوى الموضوع ضرابه بين البنات احنا نطرح الموضوع للنقاش واكيد كل واحده لو كانت مكان الزوجه الثانيه الله لا يقول اكيد بتفكر الف مره قبل لا تكتب اى حرف تحط فيه اللوم عالزوجه الاولى وتبرر فيه للريال انه يتزوج والله يهدى الجميع

----------


## مشوطه

ماشاء الله عليها وتحياتي لحرمة حميج امانه
والله يصبرها ان شاء الله ما اقدر اتكلم ولا بزيد شيء لانها خلاص انجرحت الله يصبرها ومردة بيرجع لها ان شاء الله وبدعي لها ربي يصبرها وينسيها وبصراحه احس خلاص ما اقدر اداااوم من الصدمة وشعر جسمي وقف مادري دمي كل شي كل شي

----------


## ام شموه

مرده لها 


الله يعطيها الصبر ان شالله

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

قالتلها امي .. الرياااييل ما منهم امان ..
حطي بالج عليهم عدل هههههه
وما يترس عينهم الا التراب

الصراحه الموقف وااايد صعب
بس ما شاء الله عليها .. عين الصواب
وصبرها للمشكله اللي هيه فيها
واسلوبها حتى كتابه المسج وهيه بهالحاله
بدليل انه هالمسج اثر على ريلها

لكن شو الفايده الحين

----------


## بطبوطه الحلوة

الله يعينها و يصبرها...صدق قهر

----------


## Ro7 AlRo7

ما شاءالله عليها كيف قدرت تتحمل >< والله ماتخيل عمري فمكانها بجتله هو وحرمته ><

الله يعييينها ويصبرها  :Frown:

----------


## ام الغالي08

بصراحة الله يعينها وربي عطاها قوة بهذيج اللحظة وبالنهاية الزوج هو شريك الحياة وليش كل الحييييييييييييييييييييييياة

----------


## بنوتة طلال~

الله يعينها ويعطيها ع قد نيتها حليلها..

----------


## أحلى زهرة

موقف صعب الله يسامحه بس

----------


## بهلولة

والله ان قلبي انقبض من هالقصة 
يارب يستر علينا

----------


## فجر المعاني

ماشالله عليها .. هدوء أعصاب ينحسبلها .. الله يحفظها ان شالله ..

----------


## الأمينه

> والله سلامى عليه اسميهااااااااااااا حرمه وبنت الريال
> 
> والله لوكنت بمكاانه بسوى نفس الحركه
> 
> وماعليه منه خلي يعرف قيمتهااا عقب

----------


## مدام SS

ماشاء الله عليها ماشاء الله عيني عليها بارده ليت كل الحريم جيه 

ليتنا جيه نتصرف بحكمه وماسكه عمرها ليت قلبي مثل قلبها الله يرجع لها زوجها ويهديه ولا يباعد بينهم يارب

----------


## um eithar

ما شاء الله عليها حرمه كفو. والله من تصرفها خلة رايلها يعرف قيمتها. الله ييسر امورها .

----------


## عجيـد الريم

والله اانا مااقول غير ربي يصبرها 

وحسبي الله على كل ظالم في هالدنيا 

هذا والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال رفقا بالقوارير 


الله يعوض كل حرمة ريلها ظلمها جنه الفردوس يارب 

لله يرزق الحريم الصبر فالدنيا يارب 

وربي يعوضهم اخره يارب

----------


## ـم شهد

دمعت عيني عليها ,,

ربي يحفظها ويخليها ,, لعيالها ,, ويرزقها برهم يا رب,,

بس على فكره هالحركه مستحيل ينساها الريال ,, وبيتم حاس انه صغير وما يسوى شي جدامها ,,

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

الله المستعان

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

الله يربط على قلبها ويستر عليه

----------


## تسونامي

الله يعينها والله 

ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 

بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 

الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها

----------


## مزيونة2007

الله المستعان
,, ربي يحفظها ويخليها ,, لعيالها ,, ويرزقها برهم يا رب ,,

----------


## العوف

هم يضحك وهم يبكي 

الله يكون في عونها

----------


## كلي برآءه

حرآم والله  :Frown: 
احس جسمي يتله قشعريره  :Frown: 
والله حرآآآآآآآم ع هالريآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآيل والله يقهروووووووون

----------


## ظبيانيه كوول

الله يكون في العون تراه هذي كتبت رب العالمين والله حلل اربع حريم

----------


## sшeeтy

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

----------


## مراسلة

صج الموقف صعب صج بس انا مب متزوجه 
بس وان شاء الله ما يستوي بيه جذه 
قسم بالله لو ريليه اللي لا يقول يعني والله لاخرب عليه الا ما يزوج واذا ازوج غصب عنه يطلب 
بس سوت زين الحرمة
وربيه يسهل عليها

----------


## الزيدية

اكيد فيه سبب خلاه يعرس.. ! بس واضح انه ماقدر يقاوم هالسبب.. 
لكنه يحب ام سعود وااااايد.. وخاااااااااااااااااااايف يخسرها.. متناقض!

----------


## قمر هيا

حرمة عاااااااقلة محد يستاهل تنزل بكرامتها الارض دام هو اختار غيرها خلي يتهنى باختياره وهي الحمدلله عايشة فيه وبدونه

----------


## nan0o0

ربي يفرج همها 
ولا يبلينا ان شاء الله

الله المستعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

الله يكون بعونها ويصبرها يارب

----------


## حرمه يديده

> والله سلامى عليه اسميهااااااااااااا حرمه وبنت الريال
> 
> والله لوكنت بمكاانه بسوى نفس الحركه
> 
> وماعليه منه خلي يعرف قيمتهااا عقب

----------


## مـــــريم

والله مافي احساس

----------


## نور الايمان2007

ما شالله عليها 
الله يقويها ويصبرها ويعوضها فعيالها ويردلها ريلها

----------


## عاشقة شقى

الله يكون في عونها ويصبرها

----------


## ‘ملـــM!ssـآك

غمضتني ياحليلها حسيت دموعي بتنزل عشانها ..

----------


## Decaldo

> ما شاء الله عليها من حرمة
> 
> صج عاقلة وفاهمة الدنيا صح ..
> 
> صدقيني بتصرفها زرعت بنفسه الندم ويمكن تحسف بينه وبين نفسه على الي سواه ...
> 
> الله يسخره لها ويرزقها بالي تتمناه



الله ايسرلهــآ كل خير ويوفقّهـآ = )

----------


## احلى عيميه

الله يعينها يارب .. 

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## اسراري

غصب عني نزلت دمعتي الله يردلها زوجها ويصبرها .

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ربي يصبرها ويحفظها

----------


## 8نوف8

صعب !!

مدري شو أقول

الله يعينها

----------


## dream girl

انقهرت
ابا ادعي عليه والله
تخيلت نفسي مكانها

شو هالرياييل الي ماعندهم ضمير
عندك حرمه تسوى بنات العالم وبعد تتزوج عليها ليش؟؟

خله يتبهدل مع اليديده خله تطلع عينه يستاهل لانه جذب على مرته 
والجذاب ربي مابيوفقه انشالله

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ياربي موقف صعب والله

----------


## اخت اخوي

يالله احس الموقف صعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب



ماشاء الله عليهاااا

----------


## أبا وظيفة

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا راسي عورني

تخيلت الموقف

يارب يرد لها ردا جميلا
ويسعدها ويريح بالها

رجاءا طمنينا عنها

----------


## متيمة أبي

مما اقول الا ماشاء عليها


عاقلة صدق

----------


## أم رووواضي

الله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## أحلام علي

=_(

ما اتخيل

----------


## Asooma

كسرت خاطري والله

بس اهنيها ع قلبها القوي

----------


## اماراتية7

يحليها مسكينه عورت لي قلبي 

والله خساره عليه لانه ما عرف قيمتها 

الله يصبرها ياريت لو كانت جارتي كل يووووووم بشجعها تتخلص منه

----------


## ام بدر

قلبها قوي وعندها صبر

الله لا يحط وحده في هالموقف ..صعب ...

----------


## طيفوه

الله يعينها بس صدق حرمه ،، والله بيعاف حرمته الثانيه ،، من اللي شافه من الاولى قمه الصراحه

----------


## Ms Sony

ما شاء الله عليـها صرآآحه,, أحيي فيها شجـاعتهـآ في هالموقـف..!

الله المستـعان والله يسخره لهـا ان شاء الله ويحفظهـا لعيالهآ

..

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

موقف لا تحسد عليها كان الرحمن في عونها

----------


## الغنادير

الله يعينها ويصبرها
بس تدرين بردت اطرافي وانا يالسه اقرى السالفة!!!

----------


## دخوون

دمعت عيني..الله يصبرها

----------


## ام هند2

كسرت خاطري والله

بس اهنيها ع قلبها القوي

----------


## دمووووع

قلبي عورني والله 







**
*قهوة الرغوة الحمراء صحية وطبيعية100%*


**
*مشروب الكولاجين..هوت جوكليت لذيييييييذ*




*لـــــــك و لطــــــــــــــــفلك ....نشطي صحتك مع فيتامين C*



 
*شيك اوف الغني بالالياف النباتيه*

*عندج كرشـه ، قـولـون ، مـشـآكـل بـالـمـعـدهـ ، هــنـآ الـحـل لـ ( حـيـآة صـحـيـة)►*  


*►►►►►►►►►مشروب سبلينا الغني بأكثر من 14 نوع من الفيتامينات والمعآدن والبروتين ،،،*

----------


## معسولة الشفة

مالت عليهم الريايل انا مب معرسة وتعقدت منهم ما منهم أمان 
وشو هالمنكر اليديد الي طايحين فيه البنات عنبو لا حيا ولا مستحى كيف تاخذ واحد معرس جي شو خلت الدنيا 
من الريايل حشا شو هالتربية تخطفين الريال من حرمته وعياله انا 
بدالها بصعد عالكوشة بلتهااااااا كف يلخبط خرايط مخها وبخربط
الوان قوس قزح الي فويهها مسودة الويه وبنتف شعرها تنتيف 
احتقر هالبنات الي ياخذون ريايل معرسين

----------


## ام حمده 77

اشكر كل من دعى لام سعود 

لكن لو عشتوا معا اللحظة بتحسون بالمرارة 


لكن والله ان الحزن بعيونه لان ام سعود ما ترد على مكالماته من يوم ماعرس

وحماي وحماتي قالوا له ( مثل ما تزوجت بالسر خلها عندك بالسر يعني لاتيبها لنا 

الا بموافقت زوجتك ام سعود لان زعلها يهمنا اكثر منك )

وطرش لها مسج عازمنها في فندق مينا السلام ليلتين عشان

يرضيها ويتفاهم معاها لكن هي عرفت شغلها عدل 

وسافرت عند ابوها اللي في تايلند وخذت العيال معاها 



وطرش لها مسج يعاتبها لانه ما خبرته عن سفرها 

وردت له بمسج ( سامحني يالغالي انت خطبت وما خبرتني وعرست وما خبرتي 

وقلت بسافر وانت في الحفلة وما خبرتني .... وانا احبك وتعلمت هذه الحركة منك 

وما خبرتك عشان تعيش ايام العسل وما تضايق عرووسك , وحاليا انت معرس 

شيلني من بالك مثل ما انا شايلتنك من بالي وعيش حياتك يا ابوسعود )

----------


## عروس العيم

ياااااااااربي 
والله انها حررمة ماشاء الله عليها 
الله يثبتها ويقويها ويخليها لعيالها 
اللي قدرت تتحمل وتصبر

----------


## فن القفطان

الله يعينها يارب .. 

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب

----------


## t5toooo5ah

>< قلبي عورني عليهاااا

----------


## يدتي حياتي

زين سوت والله يعينهاااا بس شكلها حرمة عاااقل 

مرده لها وربي

----------


## t5toooo5ah

*لكن والله ان الحزن بعيونه لان ام سعود ما ترد على مكالماته من يوم ماعرس

وحماي وحماتي قالوا له ( مثل ما تزوجت بالسر خلها عندك بالسر يعني لاتيبها لنا 

الا بموافقت زوجتك ام سعود لان زعلها يهمنا اكثر منك )*

والنعم باهله والله

عالاقل قدرو العشره..

دخيلج تكونين وياهاا وتقوينها .. 
وخليها تهتم بعمرها اكثر ولاتحطه في بالها..
خليها تعيش حياتها ...

اكيد هي مب مقصره في عمرها بس قبل اكيد تسوي كل شي لريلها..
الحين لها ولعيالها بس...

----------


## t5toooo5ah

*الرجل كـــ الذبابه,,,

يترك الورده...

وبختار 

الزباله..

حمكه ولا اروع..*

----------


## eyonan

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأخ يا قلبي 


ليش ما يحسوووون الريايل

----------


## أم لميا

> الله يعينها والله 
> 
> ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 
> 
> بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 
> 
> الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها

----------


## ميـــاسة

ياااااااااااااااا صبرها الله يعطيني القوة نفسها قلبي حنووون ورهيف ههه مااتحمل

----------


## ميـــاسة

الرجل كـــ الذبابه,,,

يترك الورده...

وبختار 

الزباله..

حكمه ولا اروع..

هاهاهاههاهاها

----------


## أم تهاني

خل تستغفر والله كريم

----------


## شيخةراك

اوووف من الرياييل عقدونا
الله يعوضها ان شاء الله

----------


## baby-rak-

مصدوووومـه ماآدري شو أقوول

تصرفهـا كان صحيح لو أنا مكااانها

ماادري شو بسوي بجتله وبجتلها

----------


## ralbadi01

ما شاء الله عليها 
الله يصبرها و يعوضها أن شاء الله

----------


## أم دانووه

سبحان الله تصرفها سليم 

هي غنساانة مؤمنة بربها انه الزواج قسمة و نصيب 

ربي يسهل لها امووورها و يريح قلبها يااارب 

فعلا وايد صعب الرياال يتزوج على حرمته ...لكن ...شيء من حقه 

و هذه قسمة ربج ..!!

الوحدة تستانس و تحط ربها في قلبها مب ريلها ..باجر ما بيفيدها

----------


## غبووش

> [IMG][/IMG]


الله يون بعونها يارب

----------


## نقاط وحروف

اووووووووووووف

قلبي عورني وانقهرررررررررررررت 

انا الي دمووعي نزلت من الغصه  :Frown:

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

الله يوفقها في دنياها وتربي اعيالها احسن تربية وماابغى اشوف غير الندم في عين زوجها

----------


## الهنوف الحلوه

المووووقف وااايد صعبه الله يعينهااا ويصبرهااا ع هاا البلووه 
الريال ما يترس عينه غير الترااب ... بااجر رااح يعرف جيمتهااا

----------


## غروب11

ما شاء الله عليها قويه والله

----------


## ᴥĦĭģĥ ħęᾷľšᴥ

موقف صعب 

يالله 

الله يجيرها في مصيبتها يا رب

----------


## عيون غلاي

والله دمعتي نزلت عشانها

الله يصبرها يارب

----------


## ام الصبر

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل,,الله يثبتها ويصبرها

----------


## يدووه موزه

حليييلها والله 
الله يعينها بصراحه 
بس ما شاء الله عليها عرفتت تتصرف

----------


## غــلآ

الله يعينها يارب .. 

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## طيف2001

والله عيييييييييييين العقل ............. خله معاها

----------


## ❥~S

:Frown: 

ليششَ جيـ ه‘ هالرياييل !!

----------


## دلع العيم

قلبي عوررررررررررني عليها 
ما شالله عليها والصبر الي فيهاا ما ظنتي ف هالزمن حد بيتحمله 
الصج الريال ما يملى عينه غير التراب

----------


## StranG LOovE

> الله يعينها والله 
> 
> ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 
> 
> بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 
> 
> الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها

----------


## مهايا التوته

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
الرياييل مالهم أمان
والله أيكون ابعونها

----------


## mi!ss Gucci

ماشاء الله عليها ..

تصرفها حكييم .. 

ياااالله ربي يعيينها ..
** 


*♥ ♥ استغفرك ربي ♥ ♥*

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

يالله الله يصبرها أحس صعبه وايد الله يعوض صبرها خير

----------


## أول العنقود

عورتلي قلبي

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

حبيبتي والله يا قلبي والله اتقطع على حالها 
الرياييل اشفيهم 
والله صدق مالهم امان.....

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

,والله انا لو منها بسير اتفل عليهم فوق مب اسلم عليهم يخسون

----------


## فطـــامي 750

الله يعينها 

ردها عجبني 

يخليه يحسسس بالذنب 

الله يكوووووووووووون في عوونها

----------


## الريـم2009

يحليلها والله 

الله يعوضها بغيره ان شالله

----------


## ام حمده 77

> ,والله انا لو منها بسير اتفل عليهم فوق مب اسلم عليهم يخسون




 بالعكس حرجته ................ لدرجة انه ما مد يده بسرعة 

والدليل المسج اللي طرشه لها بعد ما خلصة الحفلة 

والصبح يالها البيت 

والحين يحاتي سفرها ومتى بترجع له 




 :Ast Green:

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الله يعينها 
> 
> ردها عجبني 
> 
> يخليه يحسسس بالذنب 
> 
> الله يكوووووووووووون في عوونها




 من شكله حاس بالذنب 

والكل يعاتبه على الزواج 






 :Ast Green:

----------


## ام حمده 77

> سبحان الله تصرفها سليم 
> 
> هي غنساانة مؤمنة بربها انه الزواج قسمة و نصيب 
> 
> ربي يسهل لها امووورها و يريح قلبها يااارب 
> 
> فعلا وايد صعب الرياال يتزوج على حرمته ...لكن ...شيء من حقه 
> 
> و هذه قسمة ربج ..!!
> ...




 اوكي معاك في هذه النقطة انه من حقه يتزوج 

بس : 

يتزوج وحده احسن من اللي عنده

وليش يكون بالسر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وامه وابوه مالهم حق يخبرهم ويشاورهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف اهل العروسة سو الخطبة والملجة 

بدون ما يسألوه وين ابوك واخوانك واعمامك وخوالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






 :Sha2:

----------


## أم اشجان

ماقول غير الله يعينها .. والله يصبرها

----------


## nayla79

عين العقل ماشاءالله عليها...واثق الخطى يمشي ملكا..
الله يجبر بخاطرها ويردلها زوجها احسن عن اول ان شاءالله..ويبارك فعيالهم ويتربون فظل والديهم بأذن الله تعالى..
يوم هالحب كله لها ليش تزوج؟..بس مب منه من الي رضتبه بدون اهله خلها تتحمل نتيجة قرارها "تبني سعادتها في هدم بيت"..الله يهديها ان شاءالله..في بنات ماشاءالله صكو40 ومارضوا ياخذون واحد معرس..
بس هو ليش مايلحقها ويسافرلها تقديرا وحبا الها..الله يهديه ان شاءالله
"اللهم وفق بينهما واجمع بينهما على خير ..اللهم اجعل ام سعود قرة
عين لزوجها واجعله قرة عين لها واسعدهما مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على 
خير ..اللهم اجعل ام سعود لزوجها كما يحب واجعله لها كما تحب واجعلهم لك 
كما تحب وارزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وعملا يقربهم الي حبك.. "
وصلي الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد.

----------


## قصيدة الشوق

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويه

----------


## angeleye

الله يكون في عونها يكتبلها الي فيه الخير

----------


## confuseHeart

الله يكون في عونها و يصبرها

----------


## حرمه كيوت

اخ بسسسس
><

----------


## hoor_23

كسرت خاطري والله 

الله يعينها صج بس عجبني موقفها لو كنت انا مكانها ما اعتقد اسوي جي

الله يصبرها ويعوضها باللي فيه الخير

----------


## ام ماسه

انا اقره لي سار والله في قهر 
الله يكون بي عونها بس هي حرمه صج 
صدقيني بيردلها بس الي انكسر عمره ما يتصلح

----------


## جرحي ألييم

حيـآتي والله ..
غمضتني =(
مول ما أتخيـل هالموقف .. صدق موقـف لآ تحسد عليه ،

يارب يرد ل " أم سعود "
ويسعدها ويريح بالها ~

( بحضر زفافك ياحياتي بحضر زفاف اللي هويته 
بهديك دمعي وعبرتي والهم اللي فيني رميته *
بحضر لو في عرسك مماتي شايل قلب نسييته ]

يااااااربي =(

/ طمنينـآ عليها

----------


## رزينة بطبعي

الله لا يحطني فهالموقف يارب 
بس بصراحة اسميها حرمة وعاقلة عرفت شلون تتصرف

----------


## snow heart

* دمعت عيني عليها* 

*ماشاء الله عليها قوية ربي يحفظهااا* في موووقف جدا قوي

----------


## مياسة العود

غمضتني والله وان شاء الله مرده لها ...

----------


## شوكلت

> ,والله انا لو منها بسير اتفل عليهم فوق مب اسلم عليهم يخسون

----------


## UmKhaloof

يااا رييييه ماااشاااء الله عليييها كيف صبرررت كييييف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهوور

فديتها الله يصبرها... وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على ريلها

----------


## um-mahra777

ماشالله عليها قلبها قوي انا لو كنت مكانها بذبحهم الثنينتهم 
الله يحفظ زوجي ويسخره لي ويبعده عن بنات الحرااااام

----------


## Al Jaleela

*في حريم جي في هالزمن ما شاء الله عليها الله يوفقها*

----------


## بنت 22

افففففففففف صصدمممه الله يعينها
لو انا بغيت اسوي هالحركه بيغمى علي واانا اشوفه زاخ ايدها

----------


## افكار وابتكار

*صراحة صدمة
الله يكون في عونها*

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

> هم يضحك وهم يبكي 
> 
> الله يكون في عونها 
> وزين ان الله قذف في قلبها الصبر وحبها لزوجها ..والا كانت بتكون ردة الفعل غير .. غير


الله المستعان

----------


## ميـــااري

يالله .. يتني صيحه على حالها 
الله يصبرها و يعدل الحال ما بينهم .. فالنهايه حقه يتزوج 4 ما نقدر نقول لأ ..  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

يا الله موقف صعب..

بس والله انه قلبها قوي ماشاء الله عليها..

وتصرفهاا حكيم..

الله يصبرهاا ويعينها..

----------


## العمر

يا ربي قلبي عورني بصراحه ..... ,,,, 

الله يعينها و يصبرها 

مب عارفه اعلق والله

----------


## الياسيه20

اسميها قويه وعاقلة...

يمكن لو انا مكانها ما سويت جذا....

----------


## نورااااني

ياااااااااااااااااااااا الله .. شو هذاااا؟؟؟؟؟ معقوووووووووولة جيه ؟؟؟؟ عورت قلبي فديتها و الله يصبرها

----------


## ام حمده 77

> يا الله موقف صعب..
> 
> بس والله انه قلبها قوي ماشاء الله عليها..
> 
> وتصرفهاا حكيم..
> 
> الله يصبرهاا ويعينها..

----------


## ميميه88

امييييييييه
لا ماتخيل الموقف
حرااااااااااام
والله الدمعه بعيوني
مقوى قلبها
انزين عاد خبرينا عقب شو استوا بعد مارد من عند حرمته الثانيه؟

----------


## دلوعته00

موقف جدا جدا صعب
الله يصبرها يارب ويردلها زوجها

خاطري اعرف شو رد الي تتزوج واحد متزوج وبالسر؟!!!!

----------


## A.The one

لا إله إلا الله ما شاء الله عليها وعلى ذرابتها وقوة تحملها وصبرها!! عجيبه هالمره!

يااااارب ييسر أمرها ويرد زوجها تحت ريولها يطلب رضاها يااااارب 
والله ما قدرت أمنع دموعي فعلاّ تأثرت !!! شهالقوه!

----------


## ام حمده 77

> امييييييييه
> لا ماتخيل الموقف
> حرااااااااااام
> والله الدمعه بعيوني
> مقوى قلبها
> انزين عاد خبرينا عقب شو استوا بعد مارد من عند حرمته الثانيه؟





ان شاء الله 

الله يصلح حالهم 

الحين هي في تايلند عند ابوها الله يقومه بالسلامة 



 :Astaghfor: [/SIZE][/CENTER]

----------


## طآلبة جآمعية

> يالله احس الموقف صعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليهاااا
> 
> 
> ياربي لا اييب هالموقف احس بموت ع طول 
> 
> ...



قلبي عووووووووووورني احس اني بصيييح

----------


## دبي1212

اووووووووووف :*_*:

----------


## أنثى غامضة

الله يثبتها ويصبرها ويجبر كسر قلبها..

----------


## كل الرقة

يعينها والله 

ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 

بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 

الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها

----------


## شيطونة

ما شاء الله عليها 
عاقله

----------


## همس البحوور

اللهم لاتضع أية زوجة في موقفها
ولكن ضعنا واجعلنا نتصرف بتصرفها عقلاء
أرسلي لها تحياتنا وأبليغها بأنها امرأة حكيمة لم تهزم وانما هزمت زوجها بما صنعت هنيئا لها هذه الروح أبكتني بما تصرفت وهيجت مشاعري وقلت في نفسي هي من تستحق أن تكون قدوة للكثيرات من النساءعقبى لك جنان الخلد ياأختي على صبرك وبارك لك في أولادك فأنا متأكدة إذا كنت أنت أمهم فالمثالية حليفتهم بإذن الله في جميع أمورهم

----------


## بطة بيضاء

الله يعينها المسكينة

الرياييل الخليجيين بالذات ما يترس عينهم غير التراااااااااااااااب

الله يستر على رياييلنا

----------


## أم توتة

عوار قلب !_! 

الله يصبرها ,,

----------


## أميرة بوظبي

الله يعينها ...

ويردلها ريلها ...

والله دمعت عيني عليها ... وحطيت نفسي مكانها  :Frown:

----------


## Limo0onah

انا منصدمه من تصرفها ومنصدمه بعد من عروسته الثانيه جيف ماخذه واحد ومحد من اهله حاظر العرس ماتقول يمكن اهله موراضين او يمكن عنده زوجه ثانيه؟! وشلون اهلها وافقو عليه؟!

----------


## ام حمده 77

> انا منصدمه من تصرفها ومنصدمه بعد من عروسته الثانيه جيف ماخذه واحد ومحد من اهله حاظر العرس ماتقول يمكن اهله موراضين او يمكن عنده زوجه ثانيه؟! وشلون اهلها وافقو عليه؟!




وليش يكون بالسر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وامه وابوه مالهم حق يخبرهم ويشاورهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف اهل العروسة سو الخطبة والملجة 

بدون ما يسألوه وين ابوك واخوانك واعمامك وخوالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

بصراحه هي انسانه عاقله ماشاء الله عليها قويه 

وقوليلها اجرج عند رب العالمين 

وردة فعلها حلوه بتخلي زوجها غصب يرجع لها

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

الله يعينها ويصبرها 
والله أني انصدمت ولو كنت بمكانها ما أعرف شو كنت بسوي ؟؟؟؟؟
لكن شكلي بكركب الدنيا فوق راسه....

----------


## لمسة فن99

الله يعينها ويصبرها..

----------


## مناكير فوشية

> والله سلامى عليه اسميهااااااااااااا حرمه وبنت الريال
> 
> والله لوكنت بمكاانه بسوى نفس الحركه
> 
> وماعليه منه خلي يعرف قيمتهااا عقب

----------


## **ام نهيان**

ماشا الله عليها,,صبووره وحكييييييييمه,,

الله يهون عليها ويعوضها بعيالها..

----------


## lona81

الله يعينها ويصبرها

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

الله يعينها المسكينه 
ومرده لعياله

----------


## حبيبة جسوم

الله يكملها بعقلها ويصبرها صج صج قهرررررررررر

----------


## حوردبي

الله يعينها يارب .. 

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## مكيااجي

لو انا مكانها بموت من القهر احس قلبي بيتقطع 
بس احس الريال يومها ماقدر يرقد من التفكير ب ام سعود حركتها تدل على طيب اصلها واخلاقها

----------


## موزاني 22

قويه قووويه قووويه الصرااااااااحة الله يعينها.......

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

الله يصبرهااا

----------


## بـنـوتـه

الله يعينها والله

----------


## $ اماراتيه$

الله يعينها  :Frown:

----------


## الغلاة

ماشالله عليها 
الله يحفظها
والله انا لو بدالها بموت بمكاني

الله يرده لها و يسخر قلبه لها وان شالله يعدل ومايقصر معاها ابد
لان من كلامج شكلها طيبة و بنت ناس

----------


## محبـــة

والله قمة في الأدب والرزانة
ماشاء الله عليها اتمنى تكون لنا قدوة ف حياتنا ( الله يبعد عنا هالموقف ) بس في المواقف الثانية مثل الخيانة والجذب 
والله لو كل وحدة تصرفت مثلها جان ماتتكرر الجذب والخيانة بين الأزواج

والله يوفقهــــــــــــا

----------


## اتوته

ربي يصبرج ياربي والله اسمه هي حرمه عاقل ربي يطرح في قلبه الصبر ياربي

----------


## الامل2005

الله يصبرها

----------


## مسايل55

وااااااي قهر .. بس اسميها حرمة مسكت اعصابها ولازم بيرجع الها يوم من الايام بعد الشافه منها

----------


## ام حمده 77

بس هو ليش مايلحقها ويسافرلها تقديرا وحبا الها..الله يهديه ان شاءالله



الغالية سمعت انه بيسافر لها 

وقالت له حماتي خلها تهدي شوية (يعني اسبوع )وسافر لها عشان ترضيها 
وطيب خاطرها 


اتصلت في ام سعود وخبرتها انه راح يسافر لها 

قالتي في اليوم يتصل اكثر من 20 اتصال بس لحد الحين ماردت عليه الا بمسج

----------


## نور ندى

مشاء الله عليها قليل مثلها في هالزمن

----------


## ام علاوي:)

والله اقرا القصة واحس بكتمة في قلبي الله يصبرها يارب 

بس تدرون لو كنت في مكانها بسوي نفس اللي سوته وبطلب الطلاق وبعيش مع عيالي


بس اشكرها على شجاعتها وحسن اخلاقها ... والله زوجها مابيحصل حد احسن عنها تلقينه الحين متندم على اللي سواه..

الله يهديهم ويسر امرهم يارب

----------


## عيون المهاااا

الله يعينا يارب ويصبرها

----------


## واقع بس خيال

تعرفين اختي .. الحب مووجووووووووووووووووووووووود

بس اكيد حد لاعب براسه .. وبسرعه سوو العرس وجي 

والحين اكيد ندمااان ..

انا من رااييي خلها ترجع له وراسها مرفووووووووووووووووووووووووووع 
واكيد معاااملته بتتغير مليووووون بالمية بالعكس كبرت بعيييييييييييييييينه اكثر واكثر 

خلها ترجع .. 

الحياة من غير اب لعيالها صعبه ..حتى لو الكل موجوود
فرضا تطلقت .. مع الايام ممكن يطلب عياله .. قوليلها ترضين عيالج الزوجه الثانية تربيييهم ؟!

خلها تصبر .. واكيد الايام بتراويها 

والله ريلها بقدرها وبحطلها الف حساااب .. والحمد لله اهل ريلها واقفين معاها 

بس هي تكون قوية وما تتنازل لاي حد 

ومن حقها ان ماتييب طاري الزوجه الثانية ..ولا تخلي اهل ريلها يتعرفوون عليها 
خلها هي الاقوى 
وتعيش كانها الثانية مب موجوده 

وبترتااح .. لانه هو يحبها واكيد ما بييب طاري الثانية جدامها 

وعياالها يوم بكبروون بحسوون بقيمة اللي سوته بيوووم .. وانها سامحت ابوهم وعاشوو مع بعض 

خلها تدعي ربها .. والله ما ينسى حد

^______________^ 



وطمنيييناا عنهااااااااااااااااااااااا 

وبلغيييها سلامنا والله يقويها ياااااااارب

----------


## سلامـه

والله ما اعرف ليش عيوني دمعت .. ونزلت دموعي ,, اتخيلت عمري مكانها والله صعب .. ما شاء الله عليها قوية ...

----------


## um_7am00d

حرمه وبنت رجاااال ...ونعم فيها ..عيبتني بقوة شخصيتها وجراتها ..
الله يقويها ويصبرها على ماابتلاها ...وشكلها انها تعرف ريلها عدل وبتداويه بطريقتها الخاصه ..
الله ينولها باللي في بالها ..ويسعدها ويخليلها عيالها ..

----------


## كراعين نمله

الله يعينها

----------


## السيامية

*
الله يصبرها*

----------


## MaRyOoOoM

اووووف الله يعينها والله ما تستاهل بس الرياييل جيه ما يترس عينهم شي..

----------


## أم_دودل

اعرف وحده ريلها تزوج عليها وتعدلت وتكشخت وهيه ماشاءالله عليها قمر ولبست فستان ونزلت من الدرى كانها عروس وسلمت على زووجته وزوجها ووقت حذال ريلها تتصور وريلها مستانس

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

يحليلها قلبي ايعورني الله ايصبرها.

----------


## ام حمده 77

> حرمه وبنت رجاااال ...ونعم فيها ..عيبتني بقوة شخصيتها وجراتها ..
> الله يقويها ويصبرها على ماابتلاها ...وشكلها انها تعرف ريلها عدل وبتداويه بطريقتها الخاصه ..
> الله ينولها باللي في بالها ..ويسعدها ويخليلها عيالها ..

----------


## سيده طموحه

> الله يعينها يارب .. 
> 
> الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## بنت زاايد

ماشاء الله عليهاااااااا

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

الله يردلها زوجها ردا جميلا خاضعا خانعا لها يارب....

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الله يردلها زوجها ردا جميلا خاضعا خانعا لها يارب....

----------


## cute uae

> الله يردلها زوجها ردا جميلا خاضعا خانعا لها يارب....


آميييين

----------


## الله يحفظهم

يااااااااااااااااااااا رب .. موقف وايد صعب ..والله وقسم بالله حسيت ريجي نشف ..وقلبي عورني عليها ..صعبه على الوحده ..أنها تعرف يوم دخلت زوجها على غيرها ..وأنها سايره العرس ..وواقفه على الكوشه ..واسلم على ضرتها..وعينها في عين زوجها ..
والله ما اتخيل المنظر ..ولا يمر على أي زوجه 
لكن والله أنا أحييها على شجاعتها وقوة صبرها ..يا ليتني في صبرها ..وربي يحفظها ولا يحرمها من كل غالي غلى قلبها ..ويرد بو عيالها في حضنها ..

----------


## طيوف

يالله حرام علييييه الله لايسامحه ظلمها المسكينه الله يكون فى عونهاا

----------


## دلووعتهم

يحلييييييييييييييييييييييييلها الله يعييييييييييينها يارب

----------


## بنت البايض

والله وانا اقري تدمعت عيوني
الله يكون في عونها 
يارب صبرها

----------


## غــلاوي

دموعي سبقت كلامي 

الله يصبرها و يآجرها على اللي سوته

----------


## ام حمده 77

> دموعي سبقت كلامي 
> 
> الله يصبرها و يآجرها على اللي سوته

----------


## جلابية سادة

أم حمدة طمنينا على ام سعود

----------


## moshaghba

موقف صعب صعب صعب


حرام والله غمضتني

ربي لايحطنا فهالمواقف

الله يكون فعونها و يسعدها ان شاء الله,,

----------


## ام حمده 77

> أم حمدة طمنينا على ام سعود






هو حاليا في تايلند عندها لمدة أربع أيام


سألتها شو الأجواء عندك

قالت لي بدأت معاه معركة حب استقبلته بكل حب وتقدير أنا وعياله وبأحلى لبس
وكل ما يقرب مني و ابتعد عنه بدلع وتغلي وبدون رمسه

عشان يعرف انه خسرني وكسر فيني شي صعب يصلح
وبنفس الوقت راسي مرفوع لأني ما قصرت معاه أبدا


وقال لها شو اللي يرضيك يا أم سعود باللي سويته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طنشت لأنني ما عندي رد يقنعه ولا في شي يخفف ألمي وحرق قلبي
ويوم كانوا في المستشفى عند ابوبها سأله أبوها

ليش تزوجت على بنتي هل هي مقصرة معاك بشي .؟

ردت بسرعة على أبوها بأنه مخبرها من قبل بزواجه ومتفاهم معاها وبرضاه

وأول ما طلعوا من المستشفى قالها ليش قلتي هذا الكلام وهو مو صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟ 
سامحني يا أم سعود أنا اللي حطيتك في هذا الموقف .

ردت عليه بكل برود عشان أبوي ما يتضايق وهو مريض وما يشيل بخاطره منك
وعشان خاطر حماي وحماتي وتم طول الوقت ساكت

وتقول أو ماوصلنا الفندق باسني على راسي بس طنشت وسويت عمري بدخل أصلي

وسلامتك بس هاي الأخبار اللي عندي لأنها ما تقدر ترمس وايد لأنه عندها

وان شاء الله بخبركم شو يستوي معاها وبخبركم عن زوجته الجديدة لاحقا

----------


## nayla79

الله يهنيهم ويخليهم لعيالهم ان شاءالله...وانتي بعد ياام حمده الله يبارك لج فعيالج وفي زوجج ان شاءالله

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الله يهنيهم ويخليهم لعيالهم ان شاءالله...وانتي بعد ياام حمده الله يبارك لج فعيالج وفي زوجج ان شاءالله






جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## *عواش*

تعرفين طراق؟

لو مكانها ركبت الكوشه وصميييييييته بطراق << خخخخخخ

والله ماروم استحمل وانا اقرا انقهررررررررررررررررررررت كيف هي الله يعيينها

----------


## ملاك الصدق

ربي يحفظها 
ويفرج همها يارب 

صج حرمه عاقله وتفكر بعيالها

ربي يحفظها ويسعدها

----------


## pretty girl..

اللــه يعينهـآ يـآرب..
الله يحطنـآ فهالموقف يــآرب..

----------


## om.3bdulla

صدق اني تغمضـت و يـآتني غصصصصصه !
الله يعوض صبرهـآ خير و طولة بـآلها يآرب
هالقصه قريبه من قصه قريتهـآ . . و كانت النهـآيه انه رجع لعيـآله و مرته و طلق الثـآنيه !
الله يعين و يستر بس . .
و يوفق كل زوجه مع زوجهـآ يـآرب العالمين

 :Smile:

----------


## ام حمده 77

> ربي يحفظها 
> ويفرج همها يارب 
> 
> صج حرمه عاقله وتفكر بعيالها
> 
> ربي يحفظها ويسعدها




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## مرت حبيبي

والله عورتي قلبي ؟؟؟

حتى اني خاااايفه واقرى الموضوع ؟؟؟ وخاصه يوم ركبت الكوشه ؟؟؟ يلست أصرخ خايفه ؟؟؟

قوي والله قوي الموقف ؟؟ فديتهااااااااااااااااااااااااا سلمي عليها وايد عورت قلبي ؟؟؟

----------


## مرت حبيبي

حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررام والله قلبي يعورني

----------


## مرت حبيبي

الحين بتم أفكر وااااااااااااااااايد قيها؟؟؟ شو فينا احنا الحريم من قالو زوجه ثانيه حطينا ايدنا على قلوبنا ؟؟؟

----------


## واقع بس خيال

الحمد لله انه رضت انه يرد لها ويراضيها 

وماشاء الله عليها حرمة عاقلة وماتحب تسوي مشاكل وتكبرها 
وخبت على ابوها السبب 

ماشاء الله عليها .. مايتساهلها الصراحه 
لو شو مااسوى بعده مابقدر يرد جميلها 
احلى شي خلها تتغللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى 
وماترضى بسرعه 

فديتها والله 
^^ 

بلغيها سلامنا

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الحمد لله انه رضت انه يرد لها ويراضيها 
> 
> وماشاء الله عليها حرمة عاقلة وماتحب تسوي مشاكل وتكبرها 
> وخبت على ابوها السبب 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليها .. مايتساهلها الصراحه 
> لو شو مااسوى بعده مابقدر يرد جميلها 
> احلى شي خلها تتغللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللى 
> وماترضى بسرعه 
> ...




 الغالية بعدها ما رضت عليه 

وكل ما يرد يراضيها تتهرب منه 

والحين هو في البلاد وهي تمت في تايلند 

وبيرجع يسافر لها بداية الشهر 











 :Ast Green:

----------


## خواطر الانثى

> اوقات كثيرة يصبح الانسان غير قادر على التعبير
> وانا هنا بدون تعليق
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ربي يلهمها الصبر

----------


## nayla79

اكيد ان مابترضى بسهوله الله يجمعهم على خير ويبارك فعيالهم ان شاءالله...بس سؤال محيرني يوم هيه غاليه عنده هالكثر "ماشاءالله لاقوة الابالله الله يبعد عنهم كل عين حاسده وكل نفس حاقده ان شاءالله" ليش ازوج ماخبركم اسبابه ولا هو تسرع منه لحظة طيش يعني؟

----------


## واقع بس خيال

يااربي .. الله ييسر امورها ان شاء الله 

طمنينا عنها 


(( انتو ما عرفتوو شو هي الاسباب؟))

----------


## نورالحياة

الله يصبرها ويقوي قلبها ويلهمها الصواب

----------


## monana

طمنينا عنها

----------


## RNEN

موقف صعب لو انا مكانها كان بتفل بويها وبويهه ما بسلم عليهم

----------


## nora222

الرياايلل يبون حرمة مفصله يالكامل
بس عافانا الله مايشوفون عمارهم؟؟؟

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

الله المستعان

----------


## AD_baby_girl

الله يعينها...ويا رب لا تخلين نمر في هالمواقف...

----------


## monana

طمنينا عنها

----------


## صاحبة الجود

*ما اعرف شو اقول الله يعينها
بس ما شاء الله عليها عاقل
وبها طريقة بتكسب قلب زوجها*

----------


## همس المشأعر

الله يعينها ويصبرها

----------


## ام هزاع وميثه

الله يعيينها الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر اااحه استغرب من الرياال اللي حرمته تكوون مب مقصره في شو وياااااه وقااايمه بدوووره وفجأه يصدمهاااااااا بالعرس من وحده ثااانيه ماا اقدر اقوول حرااااام لان الله حلل حق الريال اربع بس بقوول حراام علييه يووم انه يجرح شعوور حرمته الاولى وام عيااله

----------


## هز الرحيل

"اللهم وفق بينهما واجمع بينهما على خير ..اللهم اجعل ام سعود قرة
عين لزوجها واجعله قرة عين لها واسعدهما مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على 
خير ..اللهم اجعل ام سعود لزوجها كما يحب واجعله لها كما تحب واجعلهم لك 
كما تحب وارزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وعملا يقربهم الي حبك.. "

----------


## غرشوبة السمر

شو هالقسم كله صياح

):

----------


## زفزوفه الليل

ونعم حرمه عن الف ريال قويه وصابره الله يصبرها

----------


## جويلا

الله لايوفقه ولا ايسر أموره مع حرمته اليديدة ويعرف قيمة زوجته الاولى ويركض وراها ويحاول يرجعها بس هي ماترضى خليه يندم على اليوم اللي فكر فيه يعرس.... 
وشو مايعمل ما بعوضها اللحظة اللي شافتو فيها على الكوشة وما أطن تقدر تنساها ومثل ما الريال ما بسامح الحرمة على غلطة صغيرة فالحرمة لاتسامحه على هالغلطة الفظيعة وكسر الخاطر وجرح المشاعر !!! 
والسموحة

----------


## جويلا

> شو هالقسم كله صياح
> 
> ):


انزين لا تدخلي عليه

----------


## روزة بوظبي

الرياييل ما يعرفون قيمة حريمهم بهالصفات صاحبتنا الله يحفظها الا من بعد مايجربون غيرهن بيلقوا الفرق و الاولى هي الاصل وهي اللي تحملت وصبرت وشقت معاه وفي النهاية تكافىء الزوجة المخلصة بالزواج عليها من أنسانه ثانية ما اعتقد بتتحمل جزء ما تحملته الاولى الله يعين الاولى ويصبرها وان شاء الله ريلها ما يتهنى في حياته اليديدة ويلها ندمان قد شعره قولوا أمين

----------


## ومــVIPــن

الله يعينها يارب .. 



غمضتني صرااحه حتي تمعت عيني ....

الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## ميره ابوظبي

الله يعينها 
انا ما اعرف بس ليش الحريم ياخذون الريال من مرته ليش 
الريال متزوج خلوه فحاله

----------


## أم سلطان الغالي

اللــــــــه يعينهاااا و يصبرهاااا

----------


## monana

طمنينا عنها

----------


## آم نهيـآن

ولله لو انا مكانها بسوي اكثرر من جي بعد بتعدل وبكشخ وبتمكيج وبسير وبسلم عليها وعليه وبخليه ينقهررررر بيمووت يوم بيشوفني اضحك في ويهه

----------


## يحبك موت

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

الله تعينهااا


بكتله لو ريلي هع هع

----------


## مريم 7

قلبي يعورني و الله 

الله يكوون في عوونها .. و مرده بإذن الله بيعرف قيمتها..

----------


## حليلي أغمـض

........


أم حمده طمنينا شو آخر الأخبــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااار

----------


## ام حمده 77

> ........
> 
> 
> أم حمده طمنينا شو آخر الأخبــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااار




 حاليا ام سعود في تايلند ما ترد على مكالماته بس تخلي الصغارية يرمسو

وهو سافر لها اربع ايام ورجع 

ويبغي يسافر لها مرة ثانية بس ماقادر على الاحداث الاخيرة في بانكوك 

ونفس الوقت وايد خايف عليها وعلى عياله 

ونحن متعودين كل يوم خميس نتجمع بيت العايلة 

وتيلس حماتي تصيح على ام سعود وعيالها وتذكر طيبها وزياراتها لها 

وهو ساكت مايرد ومبين عليه الضيج

----------


## ام حمده 77

> قلبي يعورني و الله 
> 
> الله يكوون في عوونها .. و مرده بإذن الله بيعرف قيمتها..




الكل عارف قيمتها 

اهل زوجها 

واهلها 

واللي معاها في الدوام

حتى الشغالة اللي خلتها عندي لين ترجع من تايلند

----------


## روزة بوظبي

الغالية الله يردها بسلامة وترجع أمورها مع ريلها في أحسن حال ان شاء الله بس بغيت اسألج هي من متى وهي في تايلاند ما حاول ريلها يردها بعد هالاوضاع اللي حاصلة في تايلاند الله يحفظها هي وعيالها اللهم أمين

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*الحين انا ابي اعرف هاي قصة حقيقية او مجرد رواية .. سوري ماعرف ..

لاني قريت فوق احداث فقلت مكن رواية

وبنسبة للقصة اللي ذكرتيها انا ماقريت كل شيء ...

بس قريت اول صفحة .. اضن ريلها لو يحبها من صدق واحن نتكلم عن الحب ماكان عرس فوق حرمته ..

لاني اعرف شيء واحد :::

لو الحب موجود مستحيل شخص ينظر لبرا او يفكر يعرس >>وهذا تصرف اكيد انه مايحبها حب .. 

مكن احترام وتقدير وام عيالة ووعشرة عمر .. بس الحب لا .. يعني حب موب نوع اللي نعرفة او نتي تعرفينة .. 

قريت بعد المسج :: 

كيف هي تقول مابتشوفي ؟!!! وبعدين قالت بورية الحب من اول يديد <>>> دليل على ان الحب مااااات بينهم .. 

في شيء ثاني اللي يسبن الريال وحرمتة وانه مايوفق لا هو ولا حرمته مالج حق تسبين مسلم .. والله حالة هايل البنات والحريم اللي يسبن ويظهرن .. ربي مابيقبل دعوايكن تعرفن ليش لانه دعوايكن فيها سب وشتايم للريال .. يعني لو اخوج تزوج بوحده ثانية ووحده مناك وطريق يت وسبت اخوج بتسكتن .؟؟!! 

والله عقول بعض البشر خيبة .. 


بعدين انتي كاتبة زواااج بالسر !!! وهو موب سر لدرجة انج انتي سرتي العرس ؟؟!!!!! يعني زواج موب سر .. 





في نهاية مابيج تزعلين بس انا اعرف الحب حقيقي ... واعرف ناس كثير كيف حبهم باني ليومج هذا .. 

الله يكون بعونها ... 

في حالة من الحالتين تروم تخافظ ع عيالها .. لان الطلاق موب الحل الامثل ,.. 

يا انها ترد ام سعود اللي ريلها يعرفها ...

او تحافظ ع بيتها وعيالها والاب موجود .. يعني موب طلاق*

----------


## ام حمده 77

> *الحين انا ابي اعرف هاي قصة حقيقية او مجرد رواية .. سوري ماعرف ..
> 
> لاني قريت فوق احداث فقلت مكن رواية
> 
> وبنسبة للقصة اللي ذكرتيها انا ماقريت كل شيء ...
> 
> بس قريت اول صفحة .. اضن ريلها لو يحبها من صدق واحن نتكلم عن الحب ماكان عرس فوق حرمته ..
> 
> لاني اعرف شيء واحد :::
> ...





الغالية اقري الموضوع عدل 

قصة وليست رواية 

وهذا هو حميي يعني اخو ريلي كيف بيكون رواية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متزوج من عشر سنوات وعشت معاه هو وزوجته اكثر من خمس سنوات في بيت العايلة 

وكنا نسافر معاه والكل يعرف انه يحب ام سعود وما يستغنى عنها 

اذا الكل يحبها القريب والبعيد كيف ما يحبها زوجها وهي قمت الجمال والاخلاق والادب 


وبما انك ما قريت الموضوع عدل 

زواجه كان بالسر .............. يعني محد من اهله يعرف بزواجه 

وزوجته عرفت عن طريق واحد , بس سكتت على امل يكون كذب او يهون عن الموضوع

واخر شي عرفت بيوم زواجه ومكان زواجه , وبنفس اليوم وبالصدفة رحت اشيل بنتي من بيتها

شفتها كاشخة بتروح العرس ورحت معاها يعني يالغالية انا اول وحدة في العايلة عرفت منها 

بزواجه وخبرت ريلي وهو خبر اهله 


والمسج اللي طرشته له انه ماراح يشوفها لانها كانت ناوية تسير تايلند عند ابوها 

وهي فرصة عشان ما تواجهه وتحسسسه بالذنب وبالفعل من عرس ما شافها ولا درى بسفرها 

وهو اللي سافرلها عشان يرضيها ورجعها يالغالية 


وبالنسبة للسب اللي حصلته من بنات المنتدى عور قلبك عليها 

تعالي شوفي امه كيف تبكي وحزينه على اللي سواه ببنت الناس 

وكيف العروس اليديدة وافقة عليه وزوجهو اهلها بدون حضور اهله 

بالذمة هذيله ناس محترمين ويعرفون الاصول 


وبخصوص الطلاق ام سعود مستحيل تطلب الطلاق انسان متعلمه وفاهمه

وهذه الحركة اللس سوتها عشان تحسسه بقيمتها 

وحتى لو تتطلقت ماراح تقصر باولادها والف واحد يتمناها 

ويكون بعلمك عمري ما شفت حميي مهموم وزعلان كثر سفر ام سعود عنه 

وما ظني الزوجه اليديدة تسوي اللي سوته ام سعود له

يعني على قولتك الحب الاصيل بيعطيه لهذه الانسانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فاتمنى منك قراءة الموضوع جيدا عددة مرات وانا حاضرة على اي سؤال

----------


## نورالحياة

للرفع

----------


## هز الرحيل

معرفتوا سبب زواجه لازم في سبب الله يهدديه ؟؟؟

----------


## عواشي11

الله يعينها 
انا ما اعرف بس ليش الحريم ياخذون الريال من مرته ليش 
الريال متزوج خلوه فحاله...... وطمنينا عليها.....

----------


## ام حمده 77

> معرفتوا سبب زواجه لازم في سبب الله يهدديه ؟؟؟





الكل يسأل عن سبب الزواج

وانا شخصيا سألته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بكوني حضرت زواجه 

قالي ماعرف ؟؟؟؟؟

قلته بشو قصرت عليك ؟؟ حتى لو ما كانت مقصرة ليش ما خبرتها بزواجك

انت كسرت شي صعب تصليحه

قالي ادعلي الله يرجعها لي بالسلامة 

وحطيها بعيني واغمض عليها ؟؟

وطلب مني ارمسها وارضي بينهم 

لانها ماترد على مكالماته 

وقالي اي شي تبغي هو مستعد اسويه لها 

والصراحة قلته انت حاول تتصل وانت اتفاهم معاها

----------


## roqaya99

الله يهديه

----------


## monana

الله يعينها

----------


## ام محمد 2003

مااا شاء الله عليها 

ابصراااحه انا من قريت القصه قلبي عورني عليها و المسج الي طرشته له ذبحني وااايد 
والله يعينها و يصبرها و ينصرها

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

قلبي عورني عليها
الموقف واااايد صعب 
الله يعينها

----------


## nayla79

يحليله غمضني....عسى الله يسعدهم ويرجعهم لبعض ان شاءالله وهذا الاذان ايذن...ويسعدج انتي يا ام حمده يارب

----------


## roqaya99

الله يسعدهم

----------


## هز الرحيل

وحرمته الثانيه وينها وشو موقف الاهل منها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## BanTooTa

الله يصبرها على ما بلاها و يعوضها بالاحسن و الاحسن يا رب .. والله ما تستاهل حسيتها وايد طيبة

----------


## هجير الشمس

صعبــــــــــــــــــ 
اشوف غيري في مكاني وخاصه انه يحبها!!!!!!وهي مب مقصره عليه بشئ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا صبرها ويا كبر حبها له
بس ماااا اعرف هو يستاهل ولا لااااااااء
الله يوفقها ويسعدها ودامها تبيه وتحبه ربي لااااا يفرقهم عن بعض

----------


## المخفيه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ
بطني يعورني من القهر ها الرياييل شو يبون بالظبط بس لازم يهدمون بيوتهم وبعدين يحسون هع بس بعد شووو بعد ما حرقوا قلب الحرمه وتدمرت حياتها وياااه ومستحيل تنسى له ها الشي آخ والله .. ولا االيهال الله يعينهم ويصبر زوجته والله ....

----------


## احب الورد

الله يعينها و يصبرها ما شاء الله عليها

----------


## *أم شهد*

أم حمد ،،، اتمنى اطمنينا واتبشرينا بعوده المياه لمجاريها 

وام سعود الله يصبرها انا حاسه فيها لان اللي ينكسر صعب يرجع يتصلح ،،، وابو سعود لازم يتحمل نتيجه افعاله

----------


## ام سيفوه1

لو ما يبتي طاري الاسامي كنت بحيدج وحدة من الاهل نفس الحركة استوت مع حمي 
تزوج على حرمته بالسر 
زوجته احلى و ما شاء الله عليها اخلاق و طيوبة .
بس فضل عليها وحدة تانية عيوز تخيلو اكبر عن حرمته ب 7 سنوات

----------


## *غرور*

الله يصبرها ويآجرها

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


الله يعينها وربي يفرج همها ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

ام حمده 77
انا ماحبيت اتضارب بس ماكنت مصدقة .. 

ع عموم الله يردها لبلادها هي وعيالها وطبعا الطلاق مش لصالحها .. 

الله يعنيها يارب ويعين كل حرمة ريلها عرس فوقها او عندها حد يشاركها حياتهااا..

الله يساعدها يارب ..

ويساعد بو سعود ..

وترجع الماء لمجاريها امين يارب ..

^.^ اختي لا تزعلين مني .. بس اتسغربت والحين اعتذر منج .. ماريد شي يكون في ذمتي

----------


## ام حمده 77

> ام حمده 77
> انا ماحبيت اتضارب بس ماكنت مصدقة .. 
> 
> ع عموم الله يردها لبلادها هي وعيالها وطبعا الطلاق مش لصالحها .. 
> 
> الله يعنيها يارب ويعين كل حرمة ريلها عرس فوقها او عندها حد يشاركها حياتهااا..
> 
> الله يساعدها يارب ..
> 
> ...




لا الغالية انا مش زعلانة 

بس حبيت اوضح لك انا السالفة حقيقية ومش رواية

----------


## حنان الهاجري

ما شا الله عليها شو هالصبر الي فيها منو تستحمل تشوف ريلها عالكوشة ويا عروس ثانيه والله حرام الله يعينها ويصبرها

----------


## monana

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## miss_it

الله يصبرها . 
و يقويهاااا .. 
و يرد لها زوجها .. يحبها أكثر عن قبل مليووون .. 
و يعوضها عن كل لحظة جرحها فيهااا ..


قلبي عورني .. 

بس قوية الحركة .. 

الموقف وااايد صعب الصرااااحة .. 
و الحرمة القوية هي اللي تسوي موقفها .. 
و لاسمح الله صار لي نفس الشي.. 
بروح لعرسه .. و ببارك له .. 
و بلبس أحلى و أغلى لبس .. 
و برقص له .. 

عشاااااااااااااان يتغصص .. و ينقهر .. و يعرف أنه مب هاااااااااااامني موووول..و بعيش حياتي بدووونه ..

----------


## قندهآر

لاإتعليق

----------


## ارجوانيه

_انا رايي ان موقفها للحين قوي 

لان زوجها عارف انها شافته في الكوشه مع العروس ومستانس 
يعني صعب كثير تسامحه

المفرووض انها تطلب انه يطلق حرمته الثانيه وبالثلاث 

وبتحاول تنسى غلطته 

لان حرمه مثل هذه رضت انها تعرس على واحد متزوج من دون موافقه زوجته ولا موافقه اهله هذه حرمه انانيه وحقوده تحب نفسها وبس وشكلها تعرفت عليه بقصه حب وخرابيط 
ومهما عاملتيها زين او بعدتي عن صوبها وريلج عدل بينكم بتم تسوي اللي تقدر عليه علشان تمتلكه له وحده يعني من البدايه واضح انه انسانه انانيه_

----------


## الحلا مبتلها

> الله يعينها والله 
> 
> ويقوويها يارب صج قهرتني 
> 
> بس ماشااءلله عليها عاقله بدليل تصرفها غيرها كان قلبت الدنيا ع راسه 
> 
> الله يصبرها ويعوضها خير في عيالها


ماشاء الله عليها

----------


## درة الكعبي

الله يصبرها دوم ويبارك الها بعيالها

----------


## أم سلامه2006

الله يصبرها.... بيس اهم شي نفسيتها الحين لازم ما تكتم الزعل في نفسها عشان ما تمرظ حتا لو مبينه قويه جدام الناس لازم اتكونون ع اتصال معاها

----------


## monana

الله يصبرها

----------


## monana

uppppppppppp

----------


## ام حمده 77

خلال هذا الاسبوع راح ترجع ام سعود من السفر

وطلبت مني اودي الخدامات بيتها عشان يتنظف 

ويوم رجعوا الخدامات من بيتها يخبروني ان غرفت نومها 

وديكوراتها كلها متغيرة ووايد حلوة 

وما قدر الخدامات تنظيفها لانها ما مخلص فيها كل شي 

وسألت ابو سعود عن الغرفة لان الخدامات ما قدرن ينظفونها 

قالي خلال يومين راح تجهز وعدلتها عشان خاطر ام سعود

لانها عودتي يوم ارجع من السفر تكون مغيرة الغرفة الى الاحلى 
الله يهديك يا ابوسعود يوم تذكر الاشياء اللي كانت تسويها لك

----------


## nayla79

مشكله الي يسرع فقراراته مسكين غمضني.. الله يهديه ويلم شملهم اقوة عن قبل ان شاءالله..والله يحفظلج زوجج وعيالج ياام حمده ان شاءالله..

----------


## ! K !

اشكرهااا

اسميها ادبته ادب

خخخخخخخخخخخ

الله يردها بالسلامه 

ونسمع اخبار حلووة عنها

----------


## roqaya99

الله يسعدهم

----------


## نقطة تحول

ما شاء الله عليها صدق انها من ظهر ريال واخت رياييل ما سوت فضيحة ولا مشاكل وسارت سلمت بعد 
كفو عليها والله لو انا مكانها غير ادفنه مكانه قبل ما يوصل يوم العرس مش احضر عرسه بعد

الله ينولها مرادها ويرجع لها زوجها واحسن عن قبل بعد

----------


## زهرة العود

الله يقويها لو انا مكانها ما ادري شو بسوي

----------


## غرم

ماشاءالله عليها .....


الله يصبرها ... خل يسير يعرس ... وهي اتم في بيتها معززة ومكرمة .. ومردة اساسا يحن لها .. وقتها ماينفع الصوت ..

الله يعينها

----------


## بنت الهيئة

موقف صعب جدااااا 
الله يسهل عليها والله تغمض
الله يفرج همها

----------


## خــــيوط

الله يعينها

----------


## قصايد راك

الله يعينها انشاء الله

----------


## wafa123

الله يصبرها ويسخرلها زوجها

----------


## أبنةأمنة

الله يعينها...........

ويبارك لها بعيالها المهم هم ..............

----------


## ام ميثاء1981

ماشاءالله عليها

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

صدقيني بالحركة اللي هي سوتها ...

أكيييييد بيرجع لها ...

----------


## ام حمده 77

> صدقيني بالحركة اللي هي سوتها ...
> 
> أكيييييد بيرجع لها ...




وانا معاك 

وهو مستعد لها وينتظر رجعتها

----------


## فروحه حبوبه

والله يالسة أقرأ والدموع على خدي وتميت أصيييح بحرقة لأن خليت موقفي من موقفها ..

الله يصبرها ويخليلها عيااااالها ياااارب....

----------


## رئيسه

ماشاء الله عليها

----------


## e7sas_3`ali

و الله اني اقرى الموضووع و عيوني تدمع ... ما اتخيل كيف صبرت و ما سوت شي ... 



الله يسخر لنا ازواجنا و يبعد عنهم كل البنات ..

----------


## تالي العمر

الموقف وايد صعب بس بصراحه طلعت بنت ابوها ....لو مكانها انا بعد والله لا يقول بقعد اربي عيالي ابرك لأن الريال مرده لحرمته الاولى وعياله سبحان الله الله يصبرها ان شاء الله

----------


## roqaya99

انزين شو أخباره ويا الزوجه الثانيه؟؟

----------


## الحبه اللبه

صدق السالفه ولا حلقه من مسلسلات رمضان الياي (من هول الصدمه فقط لاغير)

----------


## ام حمده 77

> انزين شو أخباره ويا الزوجه الثانيه؟؟






والله ما نعرف شي عنها 

لان حماي وحماتي قالو له ما يبها عندهم الا بموافقة ام سعود 

على قولت حماي مثل ماخذيتها بالسر بدون شورنا خلها عندك بالسر



والغريب في الامر 

زوجته ام سعود مسافرة تايلند 

بس لاحظ عليه زوجي انه ينام ليلة ورا ليلة في بيته يعني بيت ام سعود 

معنا ام سعود مسافرة ومحد في البيت 

وشكلها العروس صغيرة يعني من 19 الى 20 سنة عمرها 

وهو عمره 30سنة 

وكل مرة ابغي اسئله بس استحي

----------


## ام حمده 77

> صدق السالفه ولا حلقه من مسلسلات رمضان الياي (من هول الصدمه فقط لاغير)




هههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسامحك هذه سالفة حمي وحرمته

----------


## roqaya99

اللع يعين

----------


## *أم شهد*

شو صار مع ام سعود شو اخبارها ؟؟؟

الله يرد المياه لمجاريها

----------


## ام الدانا

يا ربي ما ادري شقوول 
صدمه
ماشاء الله عليها
لو انا من زماان في القبر
الله يكون في عونه
وصدقوني مرده بيعرف قيمه حرمته

تحياتي
لج

----------


## almasha3er

دموووووووووعيي نزلت

موووووووووووووووووووقف صعبببببببببب

وقلبها قوووووووووي

وماشالله عليها تصرفت باسلوووووووووووب جامد

----------


## M!ss Cute

الله يعييييييييينها والله موقف وااااااااااااااااااااايد صعب  :Frown:

----------


## الغــ_ــلا

خييييييييييييبه والله يتني الغبنه ودمعت

بصراحه قلبيها جد ما شاء الله عليه

----------


## الغزال ش

ياااااااااااااااااااا قلبي عليها

----------


## روزة بوظبي

شو أخبار أم سعود ردت من تايلاند بسلامة طمنيني عليها

----------


## البهية

بدون تعليق

----------


## ام حمده 77

> شو أخبار أم سعود ردت من تايلاند بسلامة طمنيني عليها




خلال هذا الأسبوع راح ترجع أم سعود من السفر

وطلبت مني أودي الخدامات بيتها عشان يتنظف 

ويوم رجعوا الخدامات من بيتها يخبروني ان غرفت نومها 

وديكوراتها كلها متغيرة ووايد حلوة 

وما قدر الخدامات تنظيفها لأنها ما مخلص فيها كل شي 

وسألت أبو سعود عن الغرفة لان الخدامات ما قدرن ينظفونها 

قالي خلال يومين راح تجهز وعدلتها عشان خاطر أم سعود

لأنها عودتي يوم ارجع من السفر تكون مغيرة الغرفة إلى الأحلى

----------


## صفوويه

احس فيني صيييييحه  :Frown:  

الله يكون فعونها ويصبرها على بلواها

----------


## roqaya99

الله يعين

----------


## roqaya99

انشالله يرجعون مثل أول وأحسن

----------


## فديت ريلي ..

الصراحه الموقف صعب بمعنى الكلمه 

بس الصراحه عيبني اسلوبها 

احس لو مكانها مااقدر اسوي جي

----------


## اسياا

مصدووووووووووووومه ينااااااااااااااااااااااس مصدوووومه

----------


## دبـــــي

مااشالله عليها لو وحده ثانيه ماكانت بتسوي اللي هي سوته 

الله يحفضهااا وصدق شي يزعل

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

مووووقف صعــــــــب

ربي يعينها

----------


## monana

uppppppppp

----------


## ام حمده 77

> انشالله يرجعون مثل أول وأحسن






ان شاء الله

----------


## فراولةAD

ماشالله عليها

عاقل وقلبها كبير

صدقيني مرده بيردلها 

وان طار وان حل مرده للاولى

دام طرش لها المسج يعني حس بغلطته

وحاس بتانيب الضمير واللوم

هو الحين فرحان بالعرس

وماخذنه الهوا بس عقب

بيرد صدقيني بيرد 

ربي يعينها ويصبرها

انا لو مكانها بتدمر نفسيا

بموووووووت الله لا يبليني

----------


## mooon16

> الله يعينها يارب .. 
> 
> الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## عيوون احمد

الصراحة حسيت ابا اصيييح تحزن والله مع ان موقفها موقف اصيل بكل ماتعنى الكلمة ووطلعت هي بنت الاصل وهو المخطي الغلطان

----------


## ام حمده 77

> ماشالله عليها
> 
> عاقل وقلبها كبير
> 
> صدقيني مرده بيردلها 
> 
> وان طار وان حل مرده للاولى
> 
> دام طرش لها المسج يعني حس بغلطته
> ...

----------


## roqaya99

انشالله أم سعود ردت بالسلامه
بشرينا عن أخبارها

----------


## الجريحه_555

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربـــــــــــــــي

اســـمحيلي ماآآآ أعــــرف شقووووول مصـــدووووووووووووووووووومة...

الله يصبرها ويعينها على زوجها ويصلح شأنهم إن شااء الله ...

----------


## sol3iah

اللهم ارزقها الصبر ... وارزقها الصبر و ارزقها الصبر ............. وحسبى الله ع سبابات الهموم و صراقات الريايل

----------


## monana

> انشالله أم سعود ردت بالسلامه
> بشرينا عن أخبارها

----------


## ام حمده 77

> انشالله أم سعود ردت بالسلامه
> بشرينا عن أخبارها






يوم الخميس الفجر على ما اعتقد 


واخر اخبارها عرفنا من اختها انها ام سعود حامل 


وابو سعود ياليس يجدد ويعدل البيت

----------


## عطرك انفاسي

سلامي عليها
والله انها حرمه سنعه
ربي يصبرها ويردلها زوجها

----------


## (فراوله الحب)

الله يعــــــــــــــــــــينهااا والله بس مرررده لهاااا والله لانه زووجته الاولى وام عياله

----------


## أم منــصور

عينن العقل ماشاء الله عليها حرمة مربايه تربية سنعه اهم شي ما تتخلى عن ريلها لهلاشكال

----------


## عالية المعالي

ياللللللللللللله والله انج صيحتيني

ااااااااااااااااه .. حرااااااااااااااااام عليه والله


حسبي الله على الرياييل الخوانيين


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


الله يصبرها ويكووون بعونها


الريال ما يملى عينه غير التراااااب


اوووووووووووف اسميني منقهره منه .. 

خليها تحتسب عند ربها

----------


## roqaya99

الله يردها بالسلامه

----------


## قهوة سعودية

مسكينه صدمه والله

الله يعينها ويصبرها

لو انا خلاص بكرهه وبكره شي اسمه رجال 

وبكتفي بعيالي

----------


## بريق الاحلام

واااايد هالحالات بالبلاد
كثير من الشباب يتزوجون من بنات بالأمارات الثانية و الحرمة الاولى مااا عندها خبر 
لكن تأكدن إنه الريال يتم قلق و مو مرتاح و العروس كأنها متزوجة بالسر وسبحان الله 
يحدث ما لا يسر الخاطر لانها تبقى إتحس إنها أقل من غيرها وكانها لا شي 
وربي أعرف وحضرن صديقاتي عرس من هالنوووع لكن الحين للأسف زرع زرعه الريال لا بد بيحصد ال,,,,,,, 
الله المستعاااان

----------


## UAE Joori

الله يكون في عونها

----------


## قلب جوري

ماشااااااااااء الله علييييييييييييها .. 

الله يحفظها ويخليلها لعيالها .. 

عااااقله بكل معنى الكلمه .. 

لغى الحجز دليل على لووومه ..

----------


## سنفونية

والله الموقف وااااايد صعب كيف استحملت الله يكون في عونها

----------


## monana

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Lovely Prince

الله يكون في العون

----------


## أم البطلH

الله يهدي الريايل يارب على بالهم الزواج لعبه

----------


## roqaya99

انشاالله رجعت المياه لمجاريها؟

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

الله يعييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## شوق_العيون

ما شاء الله عليها 

الله يجمع شملهم على خير

طمنينا عنها

----------


## roqaya99

للرفع

----------


## monana

> انشاالله رجعت المياه لمجاريها؟

----------


## ودي بقلبك1

الله يعينها 

ويصبرها موقف صعب جدا 

راح يحس بعقد الندم لانه فكر بنفسه ويوم يات الفاس بالراس افتكر وقتها هذي الحرمة شو بيصير فيها

نساها بلحظة ونسى العيال 

بس تصرفها حكيم وراح تقدر تعلمه درس ما ينساه

ربي يخفف على قلبها

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

الله يصبرها ويسخرلها زوجها

----------


## شوق_العيون

-


-

----------


## شوق_العيون

?


?

----------


## تاااااالو

الله يعييييييينها ويصبرها

----------


## almaziona

قلبي عورني عليها الله يعينها

----------


## almaziona

أحسه مقطع من قصة حزينه الله يصبرها

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الله يصبرها ويسخرلها زوجها





ان شاء الله

----------


## زمان الوصل

الله يصبرها ويجزيها الخير
والله يحنن قلبه ويرده لحرمته الاولى وعياله


ودام زواجه بالسر ومن امارة ثانية اظن الحرمة الثانية ما تعرف انه متزوج قبل

الله يعين الجميع

----------


## أم شوق*

يحليلها والله 
الله يكون في عونها

----------


## فواحة كالورد

> الله يعينها يارب .. 
> 
> الله لا يحطنا في هالموقف يارب ..

----------


## monana

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

الله يصبرها 

خبرين التفاصيل أختي 
متابعين موضوعج

----------


## ام حمده 77

> الله يصبرها ويجزيها الخير
> والله يحنن قلبه ويرده لحرمته الاولى وعياله
> 
> 
> ودام زواجه بالسر ومن امارة ثانية اظن الحرمة الثانية ما تعرف انه متزوج قبل
> 
> الله يعين الجميع




بين الامارتين ربع ساعة 

والريال ما ينسئل عنه 

واهل العروس ما سأله عن اهله ليش ما حضر عرس ولدهم

----------


## بزنزيه كشخه

الله يصبرج ومرده للأولى

----------


## شوق_العيون

ها شو الاخبار

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## أحلى أم

الله يكون فعونج يام سعود بنات الحرررام ماخلو لبنات الحلال شي

----------


## monana

> ها شو الاخبار
> 
> ان شاء الله خير

----------


## bent.aboha

الله يصـــــــبرها

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

> ها شو الاخبار
> 
> ان شاء الله خير

----------


## إمــاراتيـــة

> ها شو الاخبار
> 
> ان شاء الله خير

----------


## alo0oya

الله يكوون بعونها


ماتستاااهل

----------


## غرورعبدالله

لو انا مكانها بعفس عليه العرس -_-

----------


## زهرة111

الله يعينها يا رب والله قطعت قلبي بسالفتها ... والله ما أعرف هالريايل شو يبون أكثر من الوحده ألي محافظه على بيتها وعليه ...

----------


## كوين فاشن

الله يعييييييييييينها والله ،،


غمضتنييييييييييي

----------


## مــزون

الشرع حلل الثلاث و الاربع 
لكن واجب عليه يخبر حرمته ويقولها 
وانتي ما تدرين شو اللي يستوي بين الحرمة وريلها 
الغلط اللي سواه انه ما خبرها بسالفة زواجه ، والحمدلله انها حرمه عاجل ما سوت حشره وضرابه 
هالشي يدل على انها قادرة تحل مشاكلها بنفسها بعقلانية 
الله يحفظها ويثبتها على رزانتها ان شاء الله

----------


## شهيق

حرام عليه =(

----------


## الماركه شما

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شموووه

صيحتني والله ................الله يصبرهااااا رده فعل قويه من الصوبين

----------


## زوجة القناص

بصراحه هاي انسانه عاقله وذكيه بالاخير هيه الي بتفوز وبتشوفون

----------


## بلاك بيري999

بشري ام سعود ردت من السفر

----------


## شوق_العيون

بشرينا ام حمده 

...



...

----------


## ام حمده 77

> بشري ام سعود ردت من السفر





رجعت من السفر

----------


## بلاك بيري999

> رجعت من السفر


ها شو صار من بينها هي وابوسعود؟

----------


## زلال2008

انزين شو السبب الي خلاه يتزوج عليها
من رمستج عنها باين انها انسانه ذوق وجميه وعاجل شو يدور بعد !!

----------


## .pure.

صعب صعب صعب .. بس مآ تعرفين شو السبب !!

مآ شآء الله عليهآ عآآقل الله يحفظهآ

نآدر مآ تشوفين حرمه جذي 

الله يحنن قلب ريلهآ ان شآء الله عليهآ

----------


## ظبيه اماراتيه

بصراحه انا الوم الريال لأنه كل شيء كان بيده.. شو يتحسب العرس لعبه
والا انه يبهدل بنات الناس شيء سهل؟! سواء الاولى أو الثانيه..
معقوله ما كان حاط في باله شو بيسوي اذا حرمته درت
معقوله ما فكر انه بيي اليوم اللي تعرف فيه..
ويوم هو عنده الجرأة يخطب ويعرس ليش ما كانت عنده الجرأه انه يخبر اهله
من وجهة نظري انه بهالاسلوب ظلم الثنتيين..

----------


## ** خلود **

ياااااربي دمعت عيني .. الله يكون فعونها و يصبرها ..~

----------


## ريـــــــم

لا حول الله ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

صدمة والله  :Frown: 

والله يصبر قلبها إن شاء الله ..

----------


## بنوتة دلوعة

والله الله يعينها 

وانا اقرا حسيت عمري بصيح همتني

----------


## كميلانه

ماشاء الله عليها

----------


## شوق_العيون

..












..









؟؟

----------


## مها الصغيرة

فديتها والله عسى الله يحفضها ويحمي ريلها ويبعد عنه حريم الدنيا غيرها

----------


## آيس كريمـ

اااااااااااااااااخ والله قلبي عوووووووووووووووووووووووورني .. كيف قدرت تسير العرس !!

----------


## Miss_Patchi

الله لا يبلي حد جي 

بس هي و نعم الحرمة و نعم التربية اللي تربتها 

بس وااااااايد صعبة و الله يهديه

----------


## Amanda

مصيره يرجع لها .. صدقوني ..وبيندم طول عمره على اللي سواه ..
الله يقويها ويحفظها لعيالها ..

----------


## ام حمده 77

حبيت ارفع

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------

